# Pigment tips - Uses, Brushes and Application Techniques



## Krystle (Apr 22, 2005)

Believe it or not....I dont have any pigments and I have never tried them *gasp*  I know!  BUT, I am giong to break out of my shell and buy a couple at the next events I am going to.  So...I just want to know 1.) what your favorite way to use it is 2.)what brush you use and 3.) Do you mix it with anything?

Thanks :kiss


----------



## Shawna (Apr 22, 2005)

I use it on my eyes and cheeks and I also like to mix up my own lipglosses using clear lipglass.  It is really important to make sure that the pigments you choose are safe for those areas.  I especially like to use the light pigments as highlighters for cheeks and brows.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 22, 2005)

Personally, Vanilla pigment is the only one I ever really reach for. My others just sit in my kit unless I need them for a client.


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 22, 2005)

OOH, you'll love pigments....I DO (that's all I use)!!  I use them mostly as shadows...but like Shawna said, some can't be used certain places....  I also use them with my lipglass and in clear nailpolish (super nice!)  I mostly use the 202 brush (dunno why but I don't care for the bristle type?)  If anything, sometimes I'll use the 272, 242  
Hope that helps!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 22, 2005)

I love love love piments. I actually have a ton of colors that are pure mica,...like MAC's pigments but contain no talc,... They are so versatile,... I use the 242 and a liner brush mostly,....


----------



## Shawna (Apr 22, 2005)

oooohhhh, never thought of nail polish..........a new obsession develops :twisted:


----------



## Jessica (Apr 22, 2005)

***Lining everyone up to form your processional***
Congradulations on your "flowering" MAC collection

I do enjoy my piggies, but typically only reach for them when I have a little extra time to do my MU.  I use bare canvas as a base and apply piggies while bare canvas is still wet (piggie is dry).  Othertimes, I will get my brush wet and apply (let's say Fairylite) to my browbone as a highlighter or high on my cheekbone to highlight as well. I use piggies wet as a liner.  
Groupie, has a great "recipe" for a nice bronzer. Sanne---if you read this would you please share your mixture---I think that it is loose powder and mixed with tan or cocoa beach or melon to add a hint of color and sparkle.
There are a million and one ways to use piggies, it's up to your imagination to create what ever your heart desires
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Have Fun!!! and post your creations in the FOTD's--we'd all love to see them


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 22, 2005)

i use them mostly as eyeshadows or lipsticks... they're pretty cool... u will have a blast trying them out!!! i use mine dry or with mixing medium for eyes.. for lips, with the clear mac lipgloss... pearl pink is one of my faves for the lips.. melon, tan, blue storm and rose are some of my faves for eyes!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 22, 2005)

the only pigment I had was rose. HTH . thx


----------



## Sanne (Apr 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_Groupie, has a great "recipe" for a nice bronzer. Sanne---if you read this would you please share your mixture---I think that it is loose powder and mixed with tan or cocoa beach or melon to add a hint of color and sparkle._

 
Yes I did do that (forgot it, and will seach for the jar now!) you have a great memory, Jessica!

anyway, this is what I remember of the receipe: use a half empty jar with loose powder (non-irr) so you'll have a handy jar w/ a sifter! Make sure that you will have just one tablespoon in it, and use 1/2 tablespoon of tan and mix them. Maybe add some melon for an extra color demention, or a hint of golden lemon. just mix and try, till you think it hits perfection!!! 
good luck!!!


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Apr 24, 2005)

I love using them as shadows since the ones I have are so shimmery (and I love shimmer).  I'll do a lid color, highlight, and liner when I'm wearing a pigment.  I use 242 brush to pat it on my lid with the least amount of fall out.

Another good way to use them is mixed with the Fluidliners.  Dip 209 brush in the fluidliner and then into the pigment and apply.  Great way to add your own twist to the liner.


----------



## Alison (May 9, 2005)

*Question about pigment application*

I just got my very first pigment this weekend (I got coco). How do you apply it? I guess more specificaly, how do you get it on the brush? Do you dip it in the pigment jar? So far I have just been swiping the powder off of the little plastic insert.

Any advice would be greatly appriciated.

Sorry if this is a repeat topic. I did a search for pigment and application and I didn't find a topic about it.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 9, 2005)

I don't know if that is a correct way, but I do it that way too. On the plastic thing or just dip my eyeshadow brush lightly in *you don't need much*


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 9, 2005)

yeah I usually put a bit on the plastic insert (or lid of my samples I get) and do it that way....

that way I won't "contaminate" the pigments...especially if I want to give a sample to friends or whatever


----------



## Shawna (May 9, 2005)

I just turn the container upside down and shake it lightly.  Then when you open it there is a fresh layer on the plastic thing and it is usually just the amount you need.


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 9, 2005)

also if you want it stick more and you want the color to show up even more you can use a liquid such as water to mix with it and you can make a liner or a creamy shadow to make it stay better..thats what i use at least! Also i know there are some products out there that even mac carries that are mixing mediums


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 9, 2005)

I do the same,.. swipe it off the plastic insert unless I am damp brushing it,.. then I get a bit out with my 242 brush or my itty bitty spatula,.. (Got this from being a former MK-er) onto another surface,.... Damp Brushing in your pigment jar will end in disaster.


----------



## joey_zane (May 10, 2005)

I've only got one full sized Pigment so far and use it in the same way as all of my samples - patting my brush onto the inside of the lid to pick up just enough of the product... that way I can build up the intensity of the colour slowly and control it more  8)


----------



## Star (May 12, 2005)

Oooooohhh... GOTTA TRY THE BRONZING POWDER MIXTURE!!

Also, off to try my Dip Down Fluidliner and Coco Pigment together... FUN FUN FUN!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (May 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
Groupie, has a great "recipe" for a nice bronzer. Sanne---if you read this would you please share your mixture---I think that it is loose powder and mixed with tan or cocoa beach or melon to add a hint of color and sparkle.

 
Yes I did do that (forgot it, and will seach for the jar now!) you have a great memory, Jessica!

anyway, this is what I remember of the receipe: use a half empty jar with loose powder (non-irr) so you'll have a handy jar w/ a sifter! Make sure that you will have just one tablespoon in it, and use 1/2 tablespoon of tan and mix them. Maybe add some melon for an extra color demention, or a hint of golden lemon. just mix and try, till you think it hits perfection!!! 
good luck!!!_

 
I love this girl!


----------



## joytheobscure (May 12, 2005)

I'm very new to pigments myself - deckchair and coco are my first.  I love deckchair, it just blows me away how awesome the texture is - Love it.  Used it as shadow- blush and highlighter... great great product.. Must have more.


----------



## Oonie (May 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eyeshadowfreak* 
_I love using them as shadows since the ones I have are so shimmery (and I love shimmer).  I'll do a lid color, highlight, and liner when I'm wearing a pigment.  I use 242 brush to pat it on my lid with the least amount of fall out.

Another good way to use them is mixed with the Fluidliners.  Dip 209 brush in the fluidliner and then into the pigment and apply.  Great way to add your own twist to the liner._

 






 great idea.


----------



## solomon (May 13, 2005)

To be honest, I use them, but Im not like head over hills for pigments yet. I like eyeshadows still. LOL. Im not one of these crazed weirdos who orgasm over pigments. To me there good, but not THAT great.


----------



## LRMakeup (Jun 5, 2005)

*Pigment Question*

Ok i have a question about pigments.....

I have about 12 but i never really use em. i use the cream base sometimes but i have no creativity with pigments! They always fade off really fast too

could you guys post some ways that you use them??
Thanks


----------



## ishtarchick (Jun 5, 2005)

the best thing that has ever happened to me is UD PP, with this my shadows and piggies last ALL DAY, and trust me, I have oily lids
I've heard ppl say to mix them with lipgloss, for example rose pigment with clear LG is supposed to make a bautiful gloss


----------



## jaminkel (Jun 5, 2005)

Mostly use pigments as liners and highlighters. I use pigment with a primer to make them brighter and last longer. All-Girl on lips with gloss is really pretty.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jun 5, 2005)

I am totally addicted to pigment. It is the most versatile product I have found so far. Here's how I use them...

Mix them with lip conditioner for a stain like gloss
Mix with clear nail polish for new color
Use as blush (rose, fuschia, pink pearl, some tans and browns)
face highlighter, bronzer (deckchair, melon, tan)
eyeshadow
liner (mix with gel based eyedrops, frost formulas make an awesome metallic finish)


----------



## trishee03 (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_the best thing that has ever happened to me is UD PP, with this my shadows and piggies last ALL DAY, and trust me, I have oily lids
I've heard ppl say to mix them with lipgloss, for example rose pigment with clear LG is supposed to make a bautiful gloss_

 
Sorry what is UD PP?


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jun 6, 2005)

Urban Decay Primer Potion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use them primarily as shadows with UD PP, but I have mixed Rose with clear gloss and it is gorgeous


----------



## LRMakeup (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone!! now im excited to try these ideas out!!


----------



## lola336 (Jun 7, 2005)

You can also try to use a shadestick first as a base. It has great lasting power under your e/s and makes the colors really pop! The pigments really stick to them too!


----------



## Christi239 (Jun 7, 2005)

I use vanilla pigment over my lipsticks pretty often.  Rose looks awesome with Dubonnet.


----------



## talk2mesun (Jun 13, 2005)

anddd this may be obvious, but if you haven't already, mix them with water! and the colors will be much brighter. i bought some mac mixing medium form the pro shop but to be honest im not impressed. it burns the crap outta my eyes! at first i thought i might have gotten some IN my eye, but the second time i made sure i didnt and it still burned my eye terribly. i use water to make the piggies brighter and get more staying power over the shadesticks. good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps...LOVE that song...DONT CHA???


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Pigment tips*

I just got my first full-size pigments and haven't really used samples so I was just wonddering if anyone had any tips for using, storing, handling pigments.

Basically ANYTHING you've found that might be helpful to someone who owns pigments.


----------



## Jaim (Jun 14, 2006)

A lot of people like to fill small sample jars full of pigments in case they happen to spill or drop the jar. It's better to have dropped a tiny jar than the full one!


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 
_A lot of people like to fill small sample jars full of pigments in case they happen to spill or drop the jar. It's better to have dropped a tiny jar than the full one!_

 

I do this with mine.  Makes it easier to handle.  Another tip is to store the full sized jars in some sort of organizer bottom side up so you can easily see the name.  I have mine in a clear container that has dividers.  Make sure you screw the lid on tightly before turning over.....or you will not be happy with what happens


----------



## kare31 (Jun 14, 2006)

Keep the little plastic insert inside the jar.  I prefer to wipe my brush on the insert rather than dip my brush into the pigment jar.  I also prefer to use a stiffer brush like the 242 or 239 to apply since pigments can be a little "dusty" and the stiffer brush cuts down on pigment fallout on my face.  HTH and have fun playing with your new pigments!


----------



## martygreene (Jun 14, 2006)

Have you checked the pigment uses FAQ in the FAQ forum?


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_Have you checked the pigment uses FAQ in the FAQ forum?_

 
I haven't. I ALWAYS forget the FAQ is there. Duh.

Thank you all!


----------



## lianna (Jun 15, 2006)

I think the best brush for applying pigments as a base is the 252 brush, it blends them out beautifully.


----------



## Sabrunka (Sep 9, 2006)

*Pigment application*

Are pigments pretty much like eyeshadow, and stay on your eyes with just applying it?  Or do you have to have a sticky substance underneath so that it would stick?  I will be putting a base, bare canvas paint, and yah.  I was wondering if that would be enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## mjalomo (Sep 9, 2006)

I've applied them alone for a sheer look, over paints for a brighter look, over shadow, over shadesticks, wet for an intense look, with fix plus, and mixing medium.  They always stay on pretty well, but the results look slightly different with each one.  I suggest you have some fun and try them several ways.  Enjoy!


----------



## Hauddi77 (Sep 9, 2006)

This is gross, but I'm gonna tell ya anyways, the best adhesive i've found is....ya ready for this???? My own spit, yes I know. Works wonderfully! Only when I'm doing my own makeup of course.


----------



## Sabrunka (Sep 9, 2006)

Lol oh I'm not grossed out haha!  Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Also another question, are quads included in the back-to-mac dealio?  Because I just depotted 5 eyeshadows and one quad, so making 6 things I could bring for a lip stick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Anatevka (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hauddi77* 
_This is gross, but I'm gonna tell ya anyways, the best adhesive i've found is....ya ready for this???? My own spit, yes I know. Works wonderfully! Only when I'm doing my own makeup of course._

 

likewise! i ALWAYS do this and i'm afraid of people finding out cause they'll think i'm nasty. haha.


i have to remind myself NOT to do it when i'm putting makeup on other people.


----------



## sigwing (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anatevka* 
_likewise! i ALWAYS do this and i'm afraid of people finding out cause they'll think i'm nasty. haha.


i have to remind myself NOT to do it when i'm putting makeup on other people._

 

True confessions....I've ALWAYS done this, mainly with using e/s for liners and also with pigments, whenever I just need a sponge-tip pointy applicator dampened just the right amount without being "wet," and just touching my tongue to the thing just happens to always be the right amount.  And obviously, I always just do my own makeup, I'm only here because I've been an aficionado for so many years.


----------



## bellaetoile (Sep 10, 2006)

pigments have always stuck to my bare skin allright, but definately better when used with a base. i prefer using urban decay primer potion, and then either a shadestick or a paint in a coordinating color. occasionally i'll use mixing mediu, though i don't find it necessary, and i'm usually too lazy to deal with it, lol. i find that using adequate primers works just as well, makes the colors pop like crazy, and makes the pigments last without creasing. sometimes i'll even have problems getting them OFF at night.


----------



## a914butterfly (Sep 10, 2006)

you can apply it on top of a base or the best is to spray some fix + spray on your brush and then dip into the piment and apply. also mixing medium base it good too but i prefer the fix + spray


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Sep 11, 2006)

i like ccb's and paints, and sometimes i will just use mixing medium...i guess it just depends on the color i'm working with that determines the base i will use.


----------



## geeko (Sep 11, 2006)

i usually use Luna ccb as a base for my pigments to stay on and nt drop all over my face


----------



## wildesigns (Sep 11, 2006)

I have to use a base and will use either Lumene e/s base, Stilife Paint or WnW Mega Eyes in Champagne Toast.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 12, 2006)

i always use a shadestick under pigments, and they stay on all day! and they're even better than e/s, i think because at the end of the day e/s is so difficult to scrub off when it's used over a base, but the pigments even with a base will wash off easily


----------



## Ella_ (Sep 12, 2006)

When I want them to be super vibrant I use a little visine. Works brilliantly.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 12, 2006)

I apply them wet. They don't adhere properly otherwise.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Pigment tips*

Just got in a ton of pigments and now i need tips on how to use them most effectively . I got a base and the liquid that is supposed to "set" them


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Pigment tips*

Just put on your base & let it dry/set for a minute or so.  Then what I do is get my brush, dip it in my mixing medium (if it's too wet, wipe a little on a tissue) then I dip my brush into the pigment lid.  You only need a small amount, so get very little & build up if necessary!

Have fun!  There are so many uses (depending on color of course), blush, mix in lip gloss, mix in nail polish, mix together for your own shade etc!


----------



## pennybeau (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Pigment tips*

I also love mixing in light/coppery pigments in my foundation, just for a tan or luminous glow. :]


----------



## MAC_Diva (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Pigment tips*

Can you buy mixing medium at a counter? If this has been answered, so sorry!


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Pigment tips*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Diva* 

 
_Can you buy mixing medium at a counter? If this has been answered, so sorry!_

 
no.  its a pro only item.  you can call a pro store nearest you and have them ship it, or you can call 1-800-387-6707 and order it.  check out macpro.com to see the different types of mixing mediums they carry.  you won't be able to order from that site if you aren't a pro member, but you can get all those products thru the #800.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Pigment tips*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_no. its a pro only item. you can call a pro store nearest you and have them ship it, or you can call 1-800-387-6707 and order it. check out macpro.com to see the different types of mixing mediums they carry. you won't be able to order from that site if you aren't a pro member, but you can get all those products thru the #800._

 
I thought that the Water-Based MM was on the reg. MAC site for a while...I ordered mine through there.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Pigment tips*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I thought that the Water-Based MM was on the reg. MAC site for a while...I ordered mine through there._

 
it used to be on there.  everyone was excited cause it didn't have the ToD next to it, so they thought it was perm.  it was just a glitch, cause its no longer on there.


----------



## palatial (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Pigment tips*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_no.  its a pro only item.  you can call a pro store nearest you and have them ship it, or you can call 1-800-387-6707 and order it.  check out macpro.com to see the different types of mixing mediums they carry.  you won't be able to order from that site if you aren't a pro member, but you can get all those products thru the #800._

 
is it available at freestanding stores?


----------



## V2LUCKY (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Pigment tips*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *palatial* 

 
_is it available at freestanding stores?_

 
no PRO only. (IIRC)


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Pigment tips*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *palatial* 

 
_is it available at freestanding stores?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 

 
_no PRO only. (IIRC) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you're right v2lucky.  they are pro only.  pro stores or the #800.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Pigment tips*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Just put on your base & let it dry/set for a minute or so.  Then what I do is get my brush, dip it in my mixing medium (if it's too wet, wipe a little on a tissue) then I dip my brush into the pigment lid.  You only need a small amount, so get very little & build up if necessary!

Have fun!  There are so many uses (depending on color of course), blush, mix in lip gloss, mix in nail polish, mix together for your own shade etc!_

 
What is a mixing medium ? And what are some good ones ?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Pigment tips*

You can buy a mixing medium at Mac Pro, or make your own with 3 parts water to 1 part glycerin. Visine, Saline, or regular water will do the trick too.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Pigment tips*

I suggest making your own.  It's so easy and cost effective.  You just mix a little at one time otherwise it expires, though.  EnKore has a video on youtube how to do it.  Basically he gets a water bottle, pours 1 cap glycerin, 3 caps water.  So easy!  I don't know how it compares to the real stuff though, sorry.  I bet the real stuff is better, but this saves $$$!!!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Pigment tips*

Mixing medium basically turns your pigments into drama.  It makes the color stand out, adhere better, turn it into liner, etc etc.  You just dampen your brush...not wet, dampen and apply!  I'm sure there's 1,000 other uses for it.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Pigment tips*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_I suggest making your own.  It's so easy and cost effective.  You just mix a little at one time otherwise it expires, though.  EnKore has a video on youtube how to do it.  Basically he gets a water bottle, pours 1 cap glycerin, 3 caps water.  So easy!  I don't know how it compares to the real stuff though, sorry.  I bet the real stuff is better, but this saves $$$!!!_

 
Where would you buy glycerin ?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Pigment tips*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_Where would you buy glycerin ?_

 


1.Pharmacies usually have them in the Laxative section, or you can ask for it from behind the phramacist counter if it isn't out on the shelf.
2. Walmart has it in the laxative section.
3. Health food stores  usually have it in the essential oil or skincare section.
4. Art supplies usually have it near the brush and paint accessories.


 Hope that helps.


----------



## Kelly! (May 1, 2008)

*Pigment - How do you use it?*

Hey,

I just bought my first pigment today - lovely lilly and I was wondering if you use them just like shadows. Like, can you put them over painterly?

thanks!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Pigment*

Some are not to be used on anything but the eyes. 

But yes, you wear them just like eyeshadows.

I love pigments.


----------



## Kelly! (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Pigment*

but can you use it with paint pots?


----------



## hollyberry84 (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Pigment*

You can wear them with painterly but I dont think it sticks enough. I use a little bit of fix+ or even a little bit of vasaline. Then pat it directly to the area you want the pigment. I love pigments!!!


----------



## contrabassoon (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Pigment*

Pigments work on top of any paints or paint pots! They're just like loose powder eye shadows.


----------



## stephy_hui (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Pigment*

just wet (damp) ur brush with some mixing medium or even water, then dip ur brush into the pigment (not into the whole jar but rather put some on the lid), then apply it to ur eyes!


----------



## makeupobsessed (Dec 29, 2008)

*holding pigments*

Hi everyone.

Hope everyone had a good xmas.
I dont really use pigments(shock for some of you i know)& only have 3 cornflower,melon & dark soul.
I have five more on my list that i am getting together soon.
I just wanted to ask what is the best product you have found for holding pigments in place?

xxx


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: holding pigments*

I used the mixing medium water base but it did crease on me... i'll try the Urban Decay Primer Potion though


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: holding pigments*

A good creamy base does the job for me. You can use paints or paint pots. You can also try primers such as UDPP or Too Faced Shadow Insurance. Also, spraying the brush with Fix+ before applying the pigment helps it stick.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: holding pigments*

shadesticks are a neccesity when it comes to pigments imo.  they are super easy to use and hold everything in place.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: holding pigments*

Homemade mixing medium.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Dec 29, 2009)

I am really having troubles with fall outs from applying pigment. I have tried using a mixing medium, I use Too Faced Shadow Insurance as a primer, I take product from the lid instead of the jar and I have tried both the 242 and the 239.

And I always end up with more pigment under my eyes than on them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What am I doing wrong? Any recommendations?


----------



## Door (Dec 29, 2009)

I have the same problem with Naked and Dark Soul pigments (both pigments are quite fine powder in the jar). With other (lumpier) pigments I don't have the problem at the same extent. I always pat the pigment on my eyelids with a flat brush like 239 or 252. 

Sorry I really couldn't help you.


----------



## lilibat (Dec 30, 2009)

I always use UDPP and usually use a base as well. 

Most of the time I use pigments I have pressed, but some don't press well and some I haven't had time to press so I use those out of the lid. I always spray my brush with homemade fix, or in a pinch I will run the brush quickly under the tap and shake off excess water, before dipping into the pan or lid. 

You will still get some fallout with certain pigments, especially the very frosty ones it seems. Use a kabuki to lightly dust fallout away, very light touch so you don't smear it on worse.


----------



## pinkieyardbird (Jan 10, 2010)

re: fallout

I've found the following 2 options work well

- brush on a *very thick* layer of loose powder, once you finish your eyes, just brush it all off (powder, fallout and all) with a fluffy brush. I use a cheap-o drugstore powder because you are basically wasting it.

or

- do your eye make up first, then you can wipe off any fall out and then apply foundation. My MAC MA suggests this although I like doing the powder trick myself.

Good luck!


----------



## ShockProof (Jan 10, 2010)

I do my eye makeup first so I can remove any fall out after. I don't usually have much of a problem though. I use my 239 and press the side of it into a little bit of pigment on the plastic thing/lid and then gently press the side of the 239 repeatedly on my eyelid.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_I am really having troubles with fall outs from applying pigment. I have tried using a mixing medium, I use Too Faced Shadow Insurance as a primer, I take product from the lid instead of the jar and I have tried both the 242 and the 239.

And I always end up with more pigment under my eyes than on them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What am I doing wrong? Any recommendations?_

 
well when you use mixing medium are you using a little pot to mix it into a paste? or just adding a drop to your brush which already has pigment on it? if it's the latter you'll still get fallout because it's not mixed. i mix my stuff in a little pot to form a paste and that way i get no fall out.

also using a primer like udpp is good for getting it to stick to your lids. and i also use a paint or paint pot also for good measure!

oh and when applying use a flat brush like the 239 and pat it on your lids rather than brush it on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope this helps a little!


----------

